
FBI director: Ability to unlock encryption is not a 'fatal' security flaw - serengeti
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/fbi-director-ability-to-unlock-encryption-is-not-a-fatal-security-flaw/2015/09/10/6dd0ac8e-57fc-11e5-8bb1-b488d231bba2_story.html
======
thescribe
What Director Comey doesn't seem to understand is that just like the TSA
luggage keys there is no going back. Unless we can trust every person who
could possibly hold the backdoor key (for all time) it's just a matter of time
before everything encrypted with it is unencrypted.

------
pnt12
>And, he said: “I’ve never heard anybody say those companies are fundamentally
insecure and fatally flawed from a security perspective.”

Well, if person A wants to send a private message to person B and someone else
has access to that message, that's a security flaw. The fact that companies do
it all the time with email, IM and cloud services doesn't negate that.

